# First Auratus clutch! :)



## Divergent Exotics (Aug 31, 2015)

Hello Dendroboard

I recently got into the Dart frog hobby about a year ago (but ive been keeping frogs for around 4 years now) and now i got six eggs from my Nicaraguan auratus pair!  I'm aware of all protocol for caring for eggs and tads.


----------



## tardis101 (Apr 11, 2012)

Congratulations on your first clutch! Good luck!


----------



## Coqui (Jan 17, 2013)

Nothing like that first clutch, Good Luck


----------



## hroney (Aug 22, 2015)

That is awesome!!! I hope I end up with a pair with my little Nicaraguan auratus! Keep us posted how it all goes  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

Congrats! It's exciting getting your first clutch!


----------



## Mr.Frog (Sep 30, 2015)

Congrats. I remember how excited I was when I got my first clutch.


----------



## Divergent Exotics (Aug 31, 2015)

Ok, 3 of the eggs fuzzed up, (i guess thats normal if its the first clutch) and 5 of the eggs are tadpoles now, haven't hatched yet, ill get some photos up soon!


----------



## Divergent Exotics (Aug 31, 2015)

not sure if the pic will show up


----------



## Divergent Exotics (Aug 31, 2015)

lol,not sure if this will work now


----------

